# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Wyniki APTT i INR

## Nie zarejestrowany

APTT mnie przeraziło ale czuje się dobrze dlatego chciałam zapytać czy sposób pobrania ma znaczenie i może mieć wpływ na wynik? Pani w labolatorium miała wielkie problemy z pobraniem mi krwi, najpierw wbiła igłe pobrała trochę, krew przestała lecieć, ruszała i wierciła igłą w żyle, narzekała że twardo, krew leciała po troszku. W końcu zrobiło mi się słabo wiec wyciągła i wbiła w inne miejsce, a potem w drugą ręke, wreszcie coś poleciało ale krew do trzech probówek pozlewała z kilku innych które po troszku napełniała. Nigdy nie miałam takich problemów ale słyszałam że sposób pobrania może mieć wpływ na te wyniki. Co powinnam zrobić i czy mogę na razie przynajmniej funkcjonować z tymi wynikami? Do lekarza rodzinnego mogę iść dopiero w środę i poprosić o skierowanie na ponowne badanie, a do ginekologa wizytę mam dopiero 30go maja.

----------


## assska21

Ucięło mi wiadomość:

Witam,
od 3 lat przyjmuje tabletki antykoncepcyjne (bardziej w wyniku problemów hormonalnych aniżeli antykoncepcji)
W związku z tym co jakiś czas robię sobie badania krwi. Nadszedł ten czas i zrobiłam badanie APTT i INR.
Wyniki to:
INR 0,99 (0,8-1,2 norma)
Wskaźnik PT 96,64% (80-120)
Czas PT 11,38 (12-16)
APTT 20,98 (26-41)

Martwi mnie to APTT, bo czuję się ogólnie dobrze... dlatego chciałam zapytać czy ten wynik mógł być kwestią złego pobrania krwi? Pani w labolatorium najpierw stwierdziła że twardo mi się wbija igłę, trochę krwi pobrała do morfologii a potem przestała lecieć, więc zaczęła ruszać i wiercić tą krwią robiąc mi siniaka. Jak zrobiło mi się słabo to po chwili wbiła raz jeszcze a potem w drugą ręke. W końcu udało jej się pobrać krew, ale do trzech probówek pozlewała po troszku krwi z kilku innych... Przypuszczam że na inne wyniki badań to raczej wpływu mieć nie bedzie, ale krzepliwość to chyba inna sprawa.
Dlatego chciałam zapytać co mam zrobić? Ginekologa mam dopiero 30go maja, do lekarza rodzinnego mogę iść dopiero w środę i poprosić o skierowanie na powtórne badanie. Zreszta teraz mam tak pokłute żyły że chyba by mi nikt tej krwi nie pobrał.

Wcześniejsze wyniki to: (04.09.2012)
APTT 36,2
INR 0,97
Wskaźnik PT 103
Czas 14,6

(13.07.2013)
APTT 26,34
INR 1,09
Wskaźnik PT 91,86
Czas 11,97

----------


## Dexatrim

Uważam że przyczyną wzrostu  parametrów(nadkrzepliwości) jest stosowanie anty.
A podane wyniki wskazują na wzrost nadkrzepliwości

----------


## assska21

czyli zamieszanie z poborem krwi i zlewaniem jej z kilku probówek do jednej raczej nie powinien mieć na to wpływu?

----------


## assska21

dodam że mam 24lata, nie palę, bardzo dużo ćwicze, nikt w mojej rodzinie nie miał z tym problemów, a wyniki morfologii to:
Leukocyty	6,20	tys/µl	        4,0-10,0	N	
Erytrocyty	4,39	mln/µl	4,20-5,40	N	
Hemoglobina 13,73 g/dl	12,0-16,0	N	
Hematokryt 41,30 %	        37,0-47,0	N	
MCV	94,00fl	                 80-99N	
MCH	31,28pg	                27-35	N	
MCHC	33,28g/dl	        32,0-37,0	N	
Płytki krwi	246,00tys/µl	140-440	N	
RDW-SD	14,00	 	 	 	 	
PDW	15,00%	                8-18	N	
MPV	9,10	fl	               9,00-13,00

----------


## Dexatrim

Nie wiem, w jakich warunkach odbywało się to badanie więc nie mogę oceniać ale jest dla mnie bardzo dziwne takie badanie.Następnym razem proszę wykonać w innym labo.I powtórzyć badanie.Lekarz tu powinien zlecić leki ,profilaktycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

mój wynik APTT to 24 ( norma jest między 26-36). Czy mogę w takiej sytuacji brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne?

----------

